# Oops, hello from Florida



## der Vogelfänger (Jul 2, 2006)

With a red face I write today, since this is longgggggggg overdue. Being involved with Fiber Optic physics my forum time seems to always slip away.
I was associated with US Naval Aviation, having gone to Flight School and Aviation Officer Candidate School at Naval Air Station Pensacola (FL) YEARS ago. Approximately one year ago I transitioned from building 1/72, 1/48, and 1/32 scale plastic airplanes to ("full speed ahead") the wonderful theatre of 1/18 scale airplanes. If one has never entered this AO (area of operations), please check it out.....this large scale is simply breathtaking.

My passion in Aviation, in addition to my A4, is (basically) ANYTHING Luftwaffe, especially WWII. Ich liebe Luftwaffe Flugzeugen, und genieße alles. 

To summarize: My apologies for not writing before today; FLYNAVY; anything Luftwaffe!!!

Es ist gut hier zu sein,

dV


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey, good stuff. But one question. What the hell's a vogelfanger?  (with the two dot thingies above the "a", that I can't seem to locate)


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2006)

From my knowlege of German Vogel is bird, not sure what fänger means, catcher maybe?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## der Vogelfänger (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the responses….my given last name is British-Fowler, the German for that is Vogelfänger, or birdcatcher (Vogel is bird and fänger is to catch or catcher). The definite article “der” is in place since a Vogelfänger is masculine rather than feminine or neuter, grammatically. My background literally covers both sides of the English Channel, ie., the UK and Deutschland (did Familie des Mutti’s sind von Deutschland). My adoption of the name is founded in a Mozart Opera, Die Zauberflöte, where one of the Principle characters IS the birdcatcher, or der Vogelfänger.

Good Night from Florida,

dV


----------



## der Vogelfänger (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the responses….my given last name is British-Fowler, the German for that is Vogelfänger, or birdcatcher (Vogel is bird and fänger is to catch or catcher). The definite article “der” is in place since a Vogelfänger is masculine rather than feminine or neuter, grammatically. My background literally covers both sides of the English Channel, ie., the UK and Deutschland (did Familie des Mutti’s sind von Deutschland). My adoption of the name is founded in a Mozart Opera, Die Zauberflöte, where one of the Principle characters IS the birdcatcher, or der Vogelfänger.

Good Night from Florida,

dV


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

Ah ha.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site my friend. I see there is someone else with which I may speak German with.

Es ist gut Sie hier zu sehen!


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## dhasdell (Jul 7, 2006)

The easiest way to get the umlaut is by using Insert Symbol in Word etc. Otherwise you can use the number pad for individual letters: Alt148 should give you ö, for instance.


----------



## v2 (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome !


----------



## Erich (Jul 7, 2006)

I already gave am umlaut treatise some years back on this site. forget word if you have a decent key board

some ideas : alt ö 148
alt ß 225
alt ä 132
alt ü 129

that should help if you want capitals holler !


----------



## der Vogelfänger (Jul 7, 2006)

Erich,

Good information. My keyboard, here in the States (using Windows XP), requires: alt+0223=ß
alt+0228=ä
alt+0246=ö und so weiter

My favorite of all time is the Eszett.....I know it was to no longer be used, BUT I still do (who is going to know here in Florida!?) 

Bis bald,

dV


----------



## Erich (Jul 7, 2006)

I have windows xp as well and my key board can produce the Gemran vowels in several ways the ones I posted seem to be standard though, you are right just about everyones keyboard is going to transcribe sosmething different.

alt 142 Ä
alt 153 Ö
alt 154 Ü

here is another one for ß ..... alt 0223 

Kühl huh ?

Tschüß


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

I already use the keyboard for French accents, like é, è, à, ç, and so on. I've just never gotten around to setting up the umlaut for German.

I'm so uncultured.  *sigh*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)




----------

